# DIY Ninja Turtle Costume - Last minute costume ideas



## thepinproject (Oct 3, 2016)

Last year I literally had to come up with a last minute diy costume and barely had time to go out to grab a few supplies. Looking at what I already had at home I came up with a DIY Ninja Turtle costume 

Check it out here:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Clever improv!!


----------

